
BestBuy has stopped selling cds CDs and it is freaking out consumers - CodeSheikh
http://www.businessinsider.com/best-buy-pulling-cds-from-stores-reaction-2018-2
======
CodeSheikh
First they came for our punch cards, then they took our floppy disks, then
VHS, and now our CDs. What’s next? Memory cards are going away too? ;)

~~~
jazoom
I really hope not. Google's been trying that. I'd rather not put all my stuff
on their "cloud".

Disclaimer: I actually use Nexus phones with no SD slot, but my camera has a
Micro SD slot and I can't see a benefit to something any smaller than that at
the moment.

